# Is the audison bit tune any good?



## erikson (Aug 17, 2006)

i was wondering if anyone had any experience with the audison bit tune. Is it as good/ better then the ms8.
Is it worth to pay a dealer for using it?
I have a full active system ( 2 way front + sub) with an audison bit ten.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## erikson (Aug 17, 2006)

No one ?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## maximus5403 (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't have any experience with the MS8, but I had the Bit Tune performed a few weeks ago and they get everything dialed in and it sounds great. I'm going active in the next few weeks and will be going back to have them do it again.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

It's an impressive looking box full of equipment, but you really need to know what you're doing to operate it properly.

When I got a chance to play with it, we ended up forgetting about it because we couldn't get the firmware updated. We had the latest driver on the laptop, but the firmware couldn't use that driver, and it was giving us a hard time updating the firmware. I'm a fairly tech-savvy computer geek, too. We gave up.

I then spent the next 2 years teaching myself how to tune with REW. :laugh:


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

It's not bad, but I've never heard a bit tune that i didn't want to adjust.


----------



## Alextaastrup (Apr 12, 2014)

For commercial purpose it is ok taking into account its price. For private use - there are other solutions available, which are much cheaper.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't know how advanced the measurements are with it. For example, not sure if it uses impulse response or just RTA ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiago729 (May 24, 2015)

My dealer uses it. He told me that it's a good tool for coming up with a starting point for the tune. Your system would still require fine tuning after using it.


----------



## Alextaastrup (Apr 12, 2014)

1.4K to rich a starting point sounds little bit expensive. IF YOU ABLE TO COME TO A FINAL POINT AFTERWORDS WITHOUT IT, SO YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO GET TO THE STARTING POINT THE SAME WAY! And no need for Bit Tune at all. 

I think it was designed for shops servicing people who will pay for tuning of their car audio systems.


----------



## Tiago729 (May 24, 2015)

Well let's put it this way. It can give you a flat EQ curve with the push of a button (like 1 second, really). The problem is, a flat eq curve won't please everyone, so the dealer adjusts to the client's preference from there. It's definitely for commercial use (and not for everyone). It makes sense for a dealer to have it because it saves the time it would take to get to that initial flat response.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Tiago729 said:


> Well let's put it this way. It can give you a flat EQ curve with the push of a button (like 1 second, really). The problem is, a flat eq curve won't please everyone, so the dealer adjusts to the client's preference from there. It's definitely for commercial use (and not for everyone). It makes sense for a dealer to have it because it saves the time it would take to get to that initial flat response.



You can set a target curve that is not flat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiago729 (May 24, 2015)

subterFUSE said:


> You can set a target curve that is not flat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know. I was trying to give a quick example.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

subterFUSE said:


> It's an impressive looking box full of equipment, but you really need to know what you're doing to operate it properly.
> 
> When I got a chance to play with it, we ended up forgetting about it because we couldn't get the firmware updated. We had the latest driver on the laptop, but the firmware couldn't use that driver, and it was giving us a hard time updating the firmware. I'm a fairly tech-savvy computer geek, too. We gave up.
> 
> *I then spent the next 2 years teaching myself how to tune with REW*. :laugh:


^ LMAO!!  Ain't it the truth though.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

its kind of a dealer only type thing, its meant for a shop tool. I use one from time to time here in our shop....the fact that its a phase checker, dual trace oscope, its able to tell me voltage and watts from inputs and outputs, a tone generator, as well as able to tune and do all the other stuff it does......its really not as expensive as everyone seems to think it is.


----------



## maximus5403 (Aug 19, 2010)

Now they came out with a head for it!


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

maximus5403 said:


> Now they came out with a head for it!


still not available a year later


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

It's a waste of money. You could get a Smaart or SysTune rig for less and have a lot more powerful tools available.

Like most things Audison, it's a fancy looking package with strong marketing appeal to the less-initiated consumer. But the reality behind fancy case is that it's a marginal piece of gear, at best. Most dealers that have the device don't have a clue how to use it, and so it sits in a box on the shelf.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ive had to fix a few audison bit tunes this past year or so.. absolute dog **** from what ive seen


----------



## Alextaastrup (Apr 12, 2014)

I like its box?

Sendt fra min GT-I9505 med Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> ive had to fix a few audison bit tunes this past year or so.. absolute dog **** from what ive seen


nice! :laugh::laugh:

Only thing I think has any resemblance to a cool thing, might just might be the slick little suspended mic array. That would be a cool one to have in the toolbox, if it's not as much crap as the actual device is.. But just takes a sec to see what Niick did on DIY fabing up a mic array sacrificing some decent ECM8000's.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> ive had to fix a few audison bit tunes this past year or so.. absolute dog **** from what ive seen




Like everything, the bittune depends on what the operator inputs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Accordman said:


> Like everything, the bittune depends on what the operator inputs



Only in part.
It also depends on what tools it has available (or doesn't have).


For example:

It doesn't do impulse response or ETC.
It doesn't do live transfer function.
It doesn't do phase plots.
It doesn't do frequency-dependent windowing for measurements.


So, in other words, it doesn't do most of the things that a high-end measurement system should do.

The user input isn't going to change those facts.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

subterFUSE said:


> Only in part.
> It also depends on what tools it has available (or doesn't have).
> 
> 
> ...


all of which have zero to do with what it was designed to do. this device isn't for the small percentage of DIYMA guys to tweek, this is a tool for a shop to get a result that most clients are going to love and improve upon from there. Its a retail store tool, not a guy in the garage tool. it will save tons of time doing a house curve that can take a tech that a shop pays hours to do.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

This isn't a Specialized tuner device by any means its a device that gives a shop many tools in one case at a rather decent price.

A tune is ALWAYS in the eye of the beholder, thats why its great that it can do what it does so fast. You can sit a client in and they can tell you what they like or don't like after your baseline and you can go from there. To call it "****" IMO is a overstep, and anyone who knows me knows i will trash a product that doesn't work well.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Accordman said:


> all of which have zero to do with what it was designed to do. this device isn't for the small percentage of DIYMA guys to tweek, this is a tool for a shop to get a result that most clients are going to love and improve upon from there. Its a retail store tool, not a guy in the garage tool. it will save tons of time doing a house curve that can take a tech that a shop pays hours to do.


That doesn't mean it's not overpriced with less features...

As well as does a not so great job

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> That doesn't mean it's not overpriced with less features...
> 
> As well as does a not so great job
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Overpriced, overpriced is another term that is opinion based, someone can say a honda civic is overpriced and thats their opinion as well. As far as not so great job, thats going to be based on opinion again.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Accordman said:


> Overpriced, overpriced is another term that is opinion based, someone can say a honda civic is overpriced and thats their opinion as well. As far as not so great job, thats going to be based on opinion again.


Well when a lower priced pieces of equipment do more, I'd say it's overpriced. Just like the rest of their products 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> Well when a lower priced pieces of equipment do more, I'd say it's overpriced. Just like the rest of their products
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Like what? A processor that was out before everyone else's? Or a component set that's been out for over 10 years that is still looked at as manors holy hail of speakers, maybe "the amplifier" that's still regarded as one of the benchmarks out there? I'm not finding a lot of basis for the overpriced statement. I can understand it doesn't work for you. But to say it's overpriced like all their products again is a little reaching.

Any masters dealer has had numerous chances to have this device in their install Bay for next to nothing, and again this device is meant for dealers/shops not Joe diyma.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Accordman said:


> Like what? A processor that was out before everyone else's? Or a component set that's been out for over 10 years that is still looked at as manors holy hail of speakers, maybe "the amplifier" that's still regarded as one of the benchmarks out there? I'm not finding a lot of basis for the overpriced statement. I can understand it doesn't work for you. But to say it's overpriced like all their products again is a little reaching.
> 
> Any masters dealer has had numerous chances to have this device in their install Bay for next to nothing, and again this device is meant for dealers/shops not Joe diyma.
> 
> ...


This thread isnt about their amps, processors, or speakers though.. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

Then why add into your post that every other one of their products is overpriced..... that were your words not mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Accordman said:


> Then why add into your post that every other one of their products is overpriced..... that were your words not mine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was just a side note. Not the point of my post. But the bit tune gets laughed at by software like smaart and systune yet still costs more. Overpriced and doesn't even work very well. No way around it

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

again , as a dealer theres many many ways that elettromedia allows you to get this for next to nothing, which it was built for the reason of dealers not end users. that price point is kinda there as a , sure we will sell it but pay this amount. 

even at that price i don't find it to be such a huge deal


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Accordman said:


> again , as a dealer theres many many ways that elettromedia allows you to get this for next to nothing, which it was built for the reason of dealers not end users. that price point is kinda there as a , sure we will sell it but pay this amount.
> 
> even at that price i don't find it to be such a huge deal


as a previous dealer, it was available to us for i around 1600. unavailable to public


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> as a previous dealer, it was available to us for i around 1600. unavailable to public


guessing you aren't in charge of said shops elettromedia account, because i can assure you that there are MANY ways that a dealer can get it for much less than 1600 at multiple times.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Accordman said:


> guessing you aren't in charge of said shops elettromedia account, because i can assure you that there are MANY ways that a dealer can get it for much less than 1600 at multiple times.


i was. either way, we didnt care for the bit tune. i was able to tune our customers cars faster and better with my own methods


----------

